# Show off your MIUI



## trotondo

So there is a pretty cool thread over at xda about people showing off their MIUI screenshots so I figured I would see if it could catch on here. I am much more active here so hopefully it does and I can stop going to xda.

Anyway here is my screenshot would love to see what everyone else has done to theirs


----------



## WxMan

My home screen and lockscreen.


----------



## BMc08GT

Good thread idea, but had to move it general dx section


----------



## Lopedog

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## BrentBlend

Sorry if the sizes are weird, I'm uploading from the app for the first time so idk how well it works

Lockscreen - RD's dark orange v1.2.7T
Statusbar - Deuces by Kgill7
Font - AvantageSmall
Icons - Illest by Kgill7
Dialer/Framework/SMS - WP7 Dark
Lockscreen Wall - Here


----------



## lilxman

Can I get that lockpage wall paper 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trotondo

Awesome glad this is catching on here


----------



## Bbyland

Here is mine


----------



## BrentBlend

"lilxman said:


> Can I get that lockpage wall paper
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Mine?


----------



## halfiedp

Can you please post the themes you're using?


----------



## Bbyland

"Bbyland said:


> Here is mine


Blue dado 3.0 dark.... Got it from miui.us forums


----------



## Goose306

Just finished fooling with mine a bit more this morning, I need to do a bit more though, I want a smooth round multi-unlocker rather than the 3-way box.

View attachment 4099


----------



## bigdawg625

Athena icons...custom dock...Aeolus status bar icons...modern sense status bar...ice cream sandwich lockscreen!


----------



## bobAbooey

How are you guys uploading screenshots? When I try to attach, it says it crashed.


----------



## SplicedX

Here's my setup

View attachment 4117


----------



## bobAbooey

View attachment 4122


Still trying to get the shelf to line up perfectly.


----------



## usiris208

My home and lockscreen.

















As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## troDDen

MIUI 1.10.7

Lockscreen: Mela HD MIUI
Font: Evoluer
Icon: Naked Simplicity
Clock: mClock + MIUI Clock Theme


----------



## troybuilt




----------



## Tidefan22

Here's mine nothing special. For some reason the pic doesn't show my top battery bar


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Any questions or request, please ask.

http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/adtr4tw/iuZaeSffwZOda.jpg[/IMG]"] http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/adtr4tw/ij3AECKJtJnui.jpg[/IMG]"] http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/adtr4tw/iusYvEq1XUcae.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## masonjb

usiris208 said:


> My home and lockscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


Ok.....I am new to this. Looks like I am going to have to get this MIUI Rom. How do you change all this stuff once you get it? Do you know if swype works with MIUI? I can;t make it without swype.....Thanks


----------



## masonjb

[quote name='troybuilt']















[/QUOTE

I like this! Where/How do you do this?? I am new....


----------



## troybuilt

masonjb said:


> I like this! Where/How do you do this?? I am new....


Well, the lockscreen is called BAB LS
The theme I'm using is called darkr47z

I don't use the MIUI launcher because the icons are just too big for my taste on the home screen.
I'm using Zeam Launcher from the market which is basic and you can still see all the themed icons of MIUI vs other launchers that hide system icons and use their own themed icons, like ADW.


----------



## Debian Dog

Standard theme with Go Launcher running transparent dock row.

Beamed from my DroidX


----------



## kadalaer

mine...just simple NEON RT w/ custom wallpaper


----------



## bradg24

"troybuilt said:


> Well, the lockscreen is called BAB LS
> The theme I'm using is called darkr47z
> 
> I don't use the MIUI launcher because the icons are just too big for my taste on the home screen.
> I'm using Zeam Launcher from the market which is basic and you can still see all the themed icons of MIUI vs other launchers that hide system icons and use their own themed icons, like ADW.


Where did you get the BAB LS theme?


----------



## Lopedog

Three different sense lockscreens.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## DrkDroid

Man! I can't wait to load up some miui!!

Sent from mytouch bolt using Tapatalk


----------



## crewchief41

"jcthemes said:


> Man! I can't wait to load up some miui!!
> 
> Sent from mytouch bolt using Tapatalk


Don't do it. It will be the end of your flashing. Nothing else compares.


----------



## DrkDroid

crewchief41 said:


> Don't do it. It will be the end of your flashing. Nothing else compares.


Oh man I know, I flashed a test build on my tbolt a few weeks ago and didn't want to go back.....had to though cuz voice and data don't work yet..lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ardeleon09

Here is mine Claire theme with a custom font and five way lock screen

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## chefthomas99

My miui  couldn't get the lockscreens screenshot perfect...


----------



## troybuilt

"bradg24 said:


> Where did you get the BAB LS theme?


from miuiandroid I believe


----------



## eddie3130

this mine for now









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## usiris208

masonjb said:


> Ok.....I am new to this. Looks like I am going to have to get this MIUI Rom. How do you change all this stuff once you get it? Do you know if swype works with MIUI? I can;t make it without swype.....Thanks


Sry for the late reply but as you might of figured out by now you goto settings - themes - customization and from there you can change everything you want. For swype I have no idea since I use SwiftKey x.

As for the future, your task is not to see it, but to enable it. - Antoine de Saint Exupery


----------



## ardeleon09

Swype does work with miui I am currently using it to type this message I did have to make an account to use the beta builds but had also used flashable zips to install Swype

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## DroidOnRoids

My current homescreen.


----------



## BrentBlend

BrentBlend said:


> Sorry if the sizes are weird, I'm uploading from the app for the first time so idk how well it works
> 
> Lockscreen - RD's dark orange v1.2.7T
> Statusbar - Deuces by Kgill7
> Font - AvantageSmall
> Icons - Illest by Kgill7
> Dialer/Framework/SMS - WP7 Dark
> Lockscreen Wall - Here


Edited this post to include details


----------



## halfiedp

"DroidOnRoids said:


> My current homescreen.


Theme stats please?


----------



## idol

troDDen said:


> MIUI 1.10.7
> 
> Lockscreen: Mela HD MIUI
> Font: Evoluer
> Icon: Naked Simplicity
> Clock: mClock + MIUI Clock Theme


What theme is that?


----------



## bobAbooey

I think these icons are sick


----------



## chefthomas99

"bobAbooey said:


> I think these icons are sick


Where did you get those?


----------



## bobAbooey

Miui.us, they are Claire icons.

That site is great for themes.


----------



## troDDen

idol said:


> What theme is that?


It is called M9. I tried to search for it but cannot remember where I got it.


----------



## corki2

Here's mine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99

"troDDen said:


> It is called M9. I tried to search for it but cannot remember where I got it.


M9 is one of the online themes in the build in theme manager


----------



## bobAbooey

some really sick themes here. http://gadgetdesire.blogspot.com/p/miui-themes_18.html


----------



## EsotericPunk

I call this one "Girls I've Loved." These are a few of the girls I've had relationships with over the years. Bonus points if you can name them all without internet assistance.

















Let me know what you think!


----------



## Lopedog

EsotericPunk said:


> I call this one "Girls I've Loved." These are a few of the girls I've had relationships with over the years. Bonus points if you can name them all without internet assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Where did you get that lock screen if I may ask?

Edit: I found it.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## -TSON-

ICS c:


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Tell me what you think of my home screen!
Using Athena HD MIUI Theme!


----------



## BrentBlend

DroidOnRoids said:


> Tell me what you think of my home screen!
> Using Athena HD MIUI Theme!


Can you link to those resources, looks great


----------



## JkdJEdi

-TSON- said:


> ICS c:


Where does one have to go to get these sick themes!?!? Nice!
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

JkdJEdi said:


> Where does one have to go to get these sick themes!?!? Nice!
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6942-ice-cream-sandwich-theme-updated-1027/


----------

